# Nissan Crowdsourcing Custom Titan Pickup Truck



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

After the success of its crowdsourced Nissan 370Z, the Japanese automaker has announced it will do the same with a Titan pickup truck.

Turning to social media, Nissan wants to build the ultimate off-road capable truck and will begin the project by determining which adventure it will be built for: four wheeling across the Baja, hunting big game in Alaska or fishing for steelhead in Idaho.

The project was announced at the 2014 Shooting, Hunting and Outdoor Trade (SHOT) Show and Conference in Las Vegas and in the months to come, additional phases to the project will roll out and be shared online. The final phase of the project will see a veteran, who has been injured in the line of duty, behind the wheel of the Titan as they embark on their own journey. Joining that veteran will be an “outdoor-oriented” journalist.

“Nissan is invested in designing the most innovative trucks ever. Projects like this allow us to gather input directly from industry leading media members and those companies that embrace an outdoor lifestyle in their work and play, helping us deliver trucks that buyers want to own,” said Nissan truck boss Fred Diaz. “There is no better place to debut Project Titan than the SHOT Show.”


----------

